# How Can I Stop My Chihuahua Puppy Barking at Other Dogs?



## Aikidoguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi - I'm new on here.

We have had our chi puppy for a week now. He is extremely affectionate, fantastic with the kids and has settled in very quickly. 

Quick history - before we got him, one of the other pups caught his eye, which was then treated, but became infected and had to be removed. He then had to be kept in a dog cage so that the other dogs couldn't pull his stitches. He was, however, used to the other dogs being around. He is now about 18 weeks old. Somebody told me chihuahuas reach maturity at 6 months.

We have recently started taking him to the park for exercise and to socialise with other dogs. The trouble is, when they come up to him he starts barking. He's not being aggressive - it seems a defensive thing. He doesn't do anything if they come right up to him. He also barks at them when they have walked on and are in the distance.

The other day we took him to a country park and he started the usual yapping at other dogs. My wife then bumped into an old friend with 2 red setters. As they talked he stopped yapping, even at other dogs who came to join in the throng. He didn't bark at any other canines for the rest of the walk.
Great we thought, but the following walk it was back to square one. Being off or on the lead doesn't seem to make any difference. We are looking at taking him to doggy classes.

I'd be very grateful if anybody could give me some advice.

Thanks
Aikdoguy


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

If he has only just been allowed out at 18 weeks then he has missed his socialisation period, which means everything is probably a bit new and scary to him now.... 

When you say he barks what is his stance like? and his tail? does he growl at all? 

Is it an excited bark, or just a defensive one? Is he affected more when they come on the side he can't see out of? 

Sorry so many questions, but they help get an idea of the situation properly!


----------



## Aikidoguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. His tail is sometimes wagging. Occasionally his hackles appear to be up. He barks when he sees dogs coming towards him before they get close, so I don't think it's a question of whether they are on his good or bad side. He does seem to have a few seconds when he's thinking about whether to bark or not. 

Difficult to say whether it's an excited bark or a defensive one. We haven't really had an opportunity to 'read' his different barks in different situations. 

A couple of times he appears to have pretended not to notice another dog.

He continues to bark, even after the other dog has come right up to him and is clearly not acting in an aggressive manner or posing a threat.

I took him out earlier. He yapped at other dogs on the walk. However, right at the end of a walk a small gang of owners went right by us with their dogs (mainly spaniels) and he just sniffed the air in silence. Hope this helps a bit. I'll try and take better note of his body language and report back.

Thanks
Aikidoguy


----------



## deybecumu (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea about body language,also the other dogs owners body language will also help.... and be silent.. your dog is an expert in body language , human and dog... you learning about body language, human and dog will help.
and remember to breathe.


----------



## Aikidoguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for that. Well, on the most recent walk there were 3 dog sightings. He barked at distance every time. Each time his neck and tail (not wagging) were erect and his hackles up - obviously defensive. One dog came right up and sniffed him - the barking stopped for a few seconds and then continued.

He's also taken to climbing onto the back of the settee, so that he can bark at passers by. This seems to be for entertainment value, though. We're going to move the furniture around, so that he won't be able to do it.

A couple of people have recommended a lady who does 1:1 stuff to sort out these type of problems. It's not cheap, but if it means he'll interact nicely with other dogs for the rest of his life, then it'll be money well spent.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This isn't a long term solution, but for the moment you could try teaching him speak then teaching 'enough' or 'quiet'...


----------



## deybecumu (Feb 18, 2011)

hackles up is not always defensive............. learn to read body language. defensive doesnt mean aggression always. back of the sofa is a good view point.. hes not a wolf.


----------



## Aikidoguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks. Re. back of the sofa - we were umming and arring whether to just let him get on with that. I haven't got a problem with it per se (and certainly don't mind him on the furniture), but I wondered if it would reinforce the outdoor barking. I also thought it might get on our neighbour's nerves, though she is a very tolerant person.

There are plenty of dogs that bark at passers by. I don't know - it does provide him with some entertainment. I'll have to do some head scratching...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My sofa is not near the window, but my dog likes to sit on the arm as it gives him a better view. I use distraction techniques to stop him barking when people go past. If moving the sofa stops the barking, then I'd do it.


----------

